# new owner of 06 gto...and very proud :)



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

hi everyone! just bought my gto today, been lookin at all the other gto's out there...there's some beautiful cars out there. she only has 21500 miles on her, and she's in mint condition. purchased for 16k. but, as my luck goes...it started dumping snow here, so its parked. not what i had in mind for our first night together!! anyways, needless to say, its my new baby!
pictures are attached for anyone interested.
-bekah


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice buy, I bought it's twin a month ago


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

and the weather sucks her too, snow the day after I bought mine, glad it was nice when for the fifty mile ride home


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

is yours same color? cant really tell from the picture. i actually work for the person i bought this car from, so i didnt have far to go to get it home, kind of wish i did though! cant wait to get it on the road!


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha, nice piece!! Sucks about the weather though. My family is from the Ft. Campbell area and my mom said there is a assload of snow up there right now! I guess I'm lucky I got stationed in Middle GA! Haha. Just wait till the first sunny day and beat on it a little bit!


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

What's with the steering wheel or is that the picture? Nice car - I bought a noah car cover off the internet for mine for about $100. That is about $80 cheaper then anywhere else and it is a perfect fit. I use it for the winter months and the white stuff.

Wolf Custom Fit Car Covers


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

we have a good 8 in. this morning, and its supposed to keep comin for another 6 hrs! i guess it will be a while before we get to do any wearing in... not happy! no snow in GA? lucky you!
-the steering wheel has a camo cover on it. you can see snowin streaking the picture in every one too. i need to get a car cover...thanks for tellin me about that one, gotta keep it lookin new!


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

16k is a steal for an 06 with that mileage. I have its (triplet? lol) with 15.6k on it. Nice find! Auto or Manual?


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice! its automatic. im not good at driving a stick shift, plus this will be my daily driver in a few days, i figure even if i did get my hands on a stick...1) it would be annoying to me to have to drive a stick every day all day. 2) probably wouldnt find another deal like the one i got 3) this one is literally in perfect shape, and the mileage is great. my other car is an 06 altima and it has 68000 miles on it, so i think im doin pretty good on the gto!


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea you'll sell that Altima pretty quick after you get used to the Goats power. Then all that money will go to mods, and you'll be broke! Haha


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Manual cars become an extension of your body, you don't even notice after awhile.

Having said that, you got a ridiculous deal on your car, congrats! I've been researching GTO's for several weeks and haven't seen an 06 with that low of mileage near that price.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Shorty29 said:


> Yea you'll sell that Altima pretty quick after you get used to the Goats power. Then all that money will go to mods, and you'll be broke! Haha


:agree

This. I've already spent my next 3 years of disposable income on my car, in my head/on paper!


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

i did get lucky on the price. the original owner is my boss and close family friend...long story, but the car sat in their garage much more than it was driven. ive known the person forever, and have seen the car every day for the past 2 years, and remember when she first got it. so i know the cars history, and it was never driven crazy or anything that should make me worry about its future. anyway...im sure ill get more into than i expect right now, the car is already like, my kid. lookin into a borla exhaust, but not sure about intake...any suggestions?


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Whats your price range on the intake?


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

havent thought a whole lot about it really. of course cheap is good, but i want good quality. ive looked at some AEMs for around 300...


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

SummitRacing.com That oughta help ya out a little bit!


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks much!!


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

bekah06 said:


> is yours same color? cant really tell from the picture. i actually work for the person i bought this car from, so i didnt have far to go to get it home, kind of wish i did though! cant wait to get it on the road!


Yeah Cyclone Gray, auto, 17,000 miles Twin


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

well nice, my personal favorite color on the car.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine too, took a year to find the right one


----------



## MannyLobo (Jun 21, 2009)

bekah06 said:


> havent thought a whole lot about it really. of course cheap is good, but i want good quality. ive looked at some AEMs for around 300...


If you're talking that kinda price range, might as well go Vararam. That's if you'd want to cut in the radiator cover. Gets a lot of power. If not...Lingenfelter. These are the two intakes that you can FEEL sucking in air.


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks, ill have to look into them. gonna be a while before i do anything to it. gotta get new tires first. the car sat in the garage so much the tires are a little dry rotted. ...always something!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bekah06 said:


> hi everyone! just bought my gto today, -bekah


Welcome to the herd and enjoy the ride. I understand your pain... when I bought mine in 07 I drove it home from the dealership in a sleet/snow storm, getting a bit sideways during a 2nd to 3rd gear shift I didn't take it out again until the roads were clear and dry 3 weeks later.....



dquack said:


> What's with the steering wheel


I was thinkin the same thing...



bekah06 said:


> -the steering wheel has a camo cover on it.


Sorry, but you need to lose that thing... your driving a performace car now, not a pick-up, lol.


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Sorry, but you need to lose that thing... your driving a performace car now, not a pick-up, lol.


 Pssh, give her a break....She's from TN by the way!:lol:


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

i am a TN gal, different strokes! dont judge me, i wont judge you!


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

As long as you don't like Vandy, I ain't got a problem with you! Haha


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

no preference haha, not really into sports. should be just fine then, huh?!


----------



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea or you could just say you like Kentucky....then you'd be awesome


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

kentucky is a beautiful state, im a fan i guess then


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

snow cleared here in Germany for a week, so broke the goat out (she looked damn sexy), took her for her inspection which she passed, and stretched her legs to 150 this morning. Gotta love it. LOL. Heard snow might be coming again some the wolf cover might come out again. LOL. Enjoy your car and hope to see you around here.


----------



## ROSEA CARPA (Feb 5, 2010)

bekah06 said:


> hi everyone! just bought my gto today, been lookin at all the other gto's out there...there's some beautiful cars out there. she only has 21500 miles on her, and she's in mint condition. purchased for 16k. but, as my luck goes...it started dumping snow here, so its parked. not what i had in mind for our first night together!! anyways, needless to say, its my new baby!
> pictures are attached for anyone interested.
> -bekah


Nice buy!! You may also want to check out LS1GTO.com there are a lot of other goats an that forum as well


----------



## SGTCONRAD304 (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the GTO club. They are right, as soon as you get to drive it any you will be hooked forever :) I ve got a 06 Sprice Red manual with 50,000 miles on it 3 in magna flow exhaust. I should have it back from the shop Monday evening. I ve had them to put New lifters, rocker arms, Heads ported and polished, Upgraded my single timing chain to a dual one. I also had a New Competition Cam installed, New upgraded Zoom Clutch with new spark plugs and finally K&N Cold Air intake system. I cant wait to get it back because it has been since October since I ve driven it. I live here in the Mountains of east TN and the weather is Cold and wet. Have fun with you Goat it is a True Sleeper car in which nobody has no idea what it will do. You will find yourself racing from one red light to the other everytime you go somewhere. lol.


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

dquack said:


> snow cleared here in Germany for a week, so broke the goat out (she looked damn sexy), took her for her inspection which she passed, and stretched her legs to 150 this morning. Gotta love it. LOL. Heard snow might be coming again some the wolf cover might come out again. LOL. Enjoy your car and hope to see you around here.


yeah snow has been coming and going in spurts. ive worn her in some and she's just my type lol expecting the 2nd snow this week tho, so i guess ill have to park her again for a few days. drives me nuts! hope your snow goes away and you get some good bonding time with your baby!


----------



## bekah06 (Jan 30, 2010)

SGTCONRAD304 said:


> Welcome to the GTO club. They are right, as soon as you get to drive it any you will be hooked forever :) I ve got a 06 Sprice Red manual with 50,000 miles on it 3 in magna flow exhaust. I should have it back from the shop Monday evening. I ve had them to put New lifters, rocker arms, Heads ported and polished, Upgraded my single timing chain to a dual one. I also had a New Competition Cam installed, New upgraded Zoom Clutch with new spark plugs and finally K&N Cold Air intake system. I cant wait to get it back because it has been since October since I ve driven it. I live here in the Mountains of east TN and the weather is Cold and wet. Have fun with you Goat it is a True Sleeper car in which nobody has no idea what it will do. You will find yourself racing from one red light to the other everytime you go somewhere. lol.


Another Tennesseean! Im in east tn too, dont see many gto's around here, huh?! Sounds like you've got a nice package goin on...Im sure you'll be glad to be behind the wheel again! glad to meet someone with a goat from around here


----------

